# recent conversions?



## Preach (Apr 2, 2004)

I was curious if anyone can give testimony to how their apologetic has led someone to Christ. Please understand that I am fully aware that the Holy Spirit is sovereign over the process. I was just curious. The reason I ask is it seems that most people come to Christ through faulty apologetics (God uses a crooked stick-the methodology-to make a straight path). Any thoughts or testimonies? I 'll start: God used two Arminian evidentialists (natural theology) she told me to look into the sky (her crude version of the cosmological argument). That was used of God to begin to lead me down the road to the Lord Jesus Christ. To me, though her methodology was sinful, her feet will forever be beautiful.
&quot;In Christ&quot;,
Bobby

p.s- I was curious how you fellow Van Tillians feel (emotionally, psychologically) when you see people come to Christ through faulty apologetics, and you &quot;play it straight&quot; and don't see the conversions?


----------



## A_Wild_Boar (Apr 2, 2004)

[quote:cdbe7ddc28][i:cdbe7ddc28]Originally posted by Preach[/i:cdbe7ddc28]
p.s- I was curious how you fellow Van Tillians feel (emotionally, psychologically) when you see people come to Christ through faulty apologetics, and you &quot;play it straight&quot; and don't see the conversions? [/quote:cdbe7ddc28]
Not sure what a Van Tillian is. 

Anyway, How does one know a true conversion? I believe most of the visible &quot;conversions&quot; by bad apologetic are mostly emotional short lived feelings. Like altar calls and garbage like that.

Once a seed is planted , it may take years to sprout. As long as I know I told the truth and did not water it down in anyway, I know I did my part. I know of folks who did altar calls just to get their evangelical friends to leave them alone. And folks who had their ears tickled, but once they learned the truth, they were offended by the gospel and quickly fell away.

[Edited on 4-3-2004 by A_Wild_Boar]


----------

